# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Forestería  se puede injertar buganvillas

## machazo

por favor alguien me puede decir si se puede mejorar las buganvillas por medio del injerto, y si es así que tipo de injerto se debe de hacer.Temas similares: Se requiere YEMAS O PLUMAS DE PALTA (injertar) Arequipa La sierra puede producir US$1.000 millones en berries Artículo: El Perú puede ser potencia de productos orgánicos. El virus PCV2 puede reducir la producción porcina en un 30% ¿De qué forma se puede exportar?

----------

